# Cheap EV conversion - what i need, how much will it cost



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That motor is way too small for a car. It's for motorcycles and go-karts. That car will be to heavy, especially with Lead Acid.

Consider a series wound motor and a used controller on ebay.

How "cheap do you want it to be?


I'd expect a minimum car conversion is going to be in the neighborhood of $5k at the cheapest with motor/controller/batteries/charger and cables/fuses/transmission mounting plate/pump.


----------



## gabl136 (Nov 15, 2010)

5.000$/4.000€ is actually what i was expecting.

How much continuous power do i need for my expectations?
Is 240Wh/mile realistic?


----------



## gabl136 (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you please givme a link for some series wound motor and a used controller on ebay, because i don't exacly know what i'm looking for.


----------



## gabl136 (Nov 15, 2010)

Also, iff i understand right, when using lead-acid batteries i need to multiply the 240wh/mile with aprox. 2,25? That means I actually need 540wh/mile?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

wh/mi is energy, not power. You're going to need to research terms a bit.

Watts is power
Wh is energy
wh/mi is rate of energy useage

I suggest you start here and read, read, read:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668

I said that $5k would be the lowest you could likely spend. I doubt you could get everything for that cost, but you can if you buy used and do some research of your own, rather than ask lots of questions.... which are already answered many times in this forum. Use the search box.


----------



## gabl136 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry, I actually understand the terms, the problem is i'm struggling with my english, so i get confused sometimes.


----------



## Gerrit (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, I just started my conversion and I'm also looking for the most budget way of doing just that. Around 5,000 would be perfect for me, so a DC set up with lead-acid is the option to go for. But now I started I'm thinking about getting LiFePo4's to extent my range if a can afford it. That will increase my budget with about 3000 euros.... Where are you from? because some countries have pretty extreme laws for EV conversions.

Read my threat for the setup I'm going to use:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/reliant-robin-going-electric-83896.html

I got my kit from www.evdrives.com


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

gabl136 said:


> As my knowlage is limited i think it would be best to do a conversion with a conversion kit.


Wrong!
The best to go cheap is to find a used forklift motor (8-9 inch dia.) and find a used controller on Ebay (or other). Both together can cost 500 to 1000$.

After that, I strongly suggest you to put a good 3K$ for a lithium battery pack instead of lead.
Considering 5K$ budget, that give you another 1K$ for the others parts...

240 wh/mile seem reasonable for a small car. Considering 72v controller, that can be: 240 wh x 30 miles = 7200 / 72v = 100Ah cells (24 lifepo4 cells 100Ah can be a good start!)


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh yes, go lithium right from the start. You'll exceed your range requirements easily without blowing your budget. I'll give you some perspective: my car weighs about 1000kg with me in it. I get 70km range using ~13kWh lithium pack. I got 60km using 8.6kWh pack before. Car was lighter and cells in better shape also. I have mixed different aged and brand cells in my bigger pack which somewhat explains poor range gain. But I'm happy. New lithium pack will be good for you.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

gabl136 said:


> Can you please givme a link for some series wound motor and a used controller on ebay, because i don't exacly know what i'm looking for.


_If you are looking at this reply there should be some advertisements for what you will need on the side of your screen._


----------

